# [GYM] Stationary bikes or Cross trainer?



## PaulSecteur (24 Sep 2010)

Hi,

My gym is well equipped with different types of stationary bike, spinning bikes, recumbant bikes but the problem with them is I find them very, very boring! After 3 minutes Im pulling my hair out, and I dont have much to spare.


Whereas I really enjoy using the cross trainer, and I find that I can get a good workout and push myself. Yesterday I did 20 minutes and burned 230 calories, and today I did 30 mins and burned 325 calories.


So, my question is... For real world cycleing performace should I knuckle down and use the bikes, or just stick with what I enjoy?


Paul



PS-Whenever possible I use my bike, often going to the gym on it.


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2010)

I used to have a cross trainer in the garage, bought on the basis that it was the least boring of the machines. It was great for a while but it soon paled to boredom.

Depending on your circumstances, ie ability to get out, family commitments, time constraints, etc. I'd take the gym membership money and invest in bike stuff to enable you to get out and ride all year round. Having done a few night rides I've discovered that I really enjoy riding late at night and I always sleep better after exercise. But I'm happy to go out regardless of the weather, it helps keep the boredom at bay.

For the upper body just get a cheapo chinup bar and use it...better than any fancy machine, free weights, the lot.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2010)

> take the gym membership money and invest in bike stuff to enable you to get out and ride all year round.


+1 I did the same never looked back
ps I bought some dumbbells for upper body


----------



## montage (24 Sep 2010)

Do the gym bike until you are bored, then jump off an use the cross trainer!

To be honest, 30 mins on the cross trainer is better than 3 mins on the bike


----------



## lukesdad (24 Sep 2010)

I use a cross trainer at home and find it very useful I also enjoy it more than my turbo.


----------



## ChrisBD (24 Sep 2010)

Elipto / Cross trainer are fantastic training machines; when training for Polar Challenge the cross trainer was my only piece of indoor CV kit, and I git great benefit from it.

As has been said, 30 on a xc is way better than 3 on a bike....


----------



## jimboalee (27 Sep 2010)

The reason why gym machines become boring is because the user does not have a plan.



On the upright bike. 3 x 20 minute hill sessions of increasing intensity. The same session, the same levels of intensity. Make a note of HR and leg pain at the top level within each session.

The HR may not move much, so when the three can be done painless, 'turn the screws up' at the next visit.


----------



## Fran143 (27 Sep 2010)

You really need variety to get the best out your muscles and keep changing routine to challange them. Combo of xtrainer, bike and a bit rowing for an all rounder.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Sep 2010)

Maybe you should shift the bike machine infront of the big mirrors. Then you can see your muscles working. Muvi it and then go home to compare it with what was recorded from the back of the Motorbike at le tete de la corse.


----------



## BJH (11 Jan 2011)

I bought one of the Sufferfest videos, which you can download onto suitable phone or Ipod. Cycling videos with music and a training plan. 
Transorms the exercise bike as I find myself chasing harder when it says so, makes 30 minutes or 60 minutes fly by - getting a tumbs up from Frank Schleck still makes me smile!


----------



## Cush (11 Jan 2011)

I go to early morning (07:15) spinning twice a week. Hate the music love the exercise and because you have to book I make sure I go.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2011)

turbo trainer, one of my bikes, and sufferfest are giving me my (very limited) mojo back.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (12 Jan 2011)

Crosstrainer + iPod + music that you like and will motivate you - that 30 minutes will fly by, well it does for me.

Bill


----------



## Fiona N (12 Jan 2011)

Definitely X-trainer. 

I use a turbo at home and my old gym user to have a decent spinning bike you could use in the gym (as opposed to just spinning classes) and find these are good as they allow a realistic cadence. Pretty much every exercise bike I've ever used has died/flashed warning lights/otherwise thrown a wobbly if I maintain a cadence over 100rpm - never mind intervals of 150+  

It's no wonder people get bored on them - you're supposed to maintain of cadence of less than about 40rpm which means a big gear if you actually want a work out (as opposed to time to read Heat magazine)


----------



## chigman (13 Jan 2011)

I love my cross trainer at home. I normally do 2x30 mins every other day on it. Try doing a backwards work out on the ct to work on a completely different set of muscles altogether, it aint easy mind, I find it hard going meself. I also use an upright exercise bike for when it's raining outside and cant get on me normal bike.

Steve


----------



## carlgorse (26 Jan 2011)

I use all the bikes at the local gym Spinning Bikes are great and i also do 24 mins on the cross trainer and get along with all the people and this certanly passing the time away . Today i burnt 1800 callories in 3 hours on all the machines  

I do like to get out on my bike though because its totally different on the bike that it is been in the GYM .


----------

